# I Got Fog Machine Ideas For You !



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Why not just share the ideas here in this thread?


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Or simply say that you sell foggers, and you want to get some ideas for your website?

Multiple posts asking for email address's... Not actually giving any ideas, yet suggesting others post theirs... Two posts stateing that you don't know what to do with your fogger, one post saying you have ideas and tips to share. Well? Which is it?

If you are legitimately looking to help, then do so.
(Without wasting space with nearly identical posts.)


----------



## deadmanwalkin (Mar 28, 2005)

*I do not sell foggers or rent them out*

I do mind to have others share there ideas about fog machines and some
tips & tricks for my fogger and I just want some ideas to do some of my own but I
am looking for help.

For more information and tips & tricks and please vesit this link >

http://www.gotfog.com for more details.

Thank You

Andrew's Light & Magic INC.

CoryRight 2005/2006


----------



## queenohalloween (Dec 16, 2004)

I checked out the web site and it had some pretty cool ideas. I am going to sweet talk my hubby into making me the fog chiller to add to our yard scene. I may even buy another fog machine this year now that my head is simming with ideas. Thanx for the site tip. As for any tips of my own, I bought a fogger at Wal-Mart that has a skull on the front with red glowing eyes. The fog shoots out of the skulls mouth so it looks really cool in my grave yard.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Don't build the fog chiller on the "Got Fog?" site... there's a far superior design created by Deathlord that works much, much better. I know, I've built both and am happier with Deathlord's design called "Fog on the Rocks."

Here's the link:
http://deathlord.net/FogOnTheRocks/fog.htm

There's multiple steps, to move to the next step on that site, click the skeleton arm at the bottom of each page.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I've been to the gotfog website many times for many years now, we have their chiller and it works fine for our small yard; it's been great for basic information and ideas for free. This guy Andrew's Light & Magic INC. is most llikely NOT affiliated with them.


----------

